

Peter Thiel Chased Off Stage by Angry Protestors at UC Berkeley - covi
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-chased-off-stage-by-angry-protestors-at-uc-berkeley-2014-12

======
zorrb
This is what happens when you beat and tear gas peaceful protesters. Look at
the videos of the Berkeley protest and you'll see the police instigating,
shoving students, decked out in full riot gear. They were ready to go with
tear gas and rubber bullets, before anything untoward happened.

It was absolutely shameful. They are protesting now not just because of some
incident thousands of miles away, and not just because of an abstract systemic
problem but because of actual injustice witnessed first-hand several days ago.
A man has seizure and the police won't allow him medical care. Beating 19-year
olds with batons, chucking flash grenades. Hundreds of people arrested.

You think this kind of thing only happens in the south. But it's happening
here, and it's scary and disgusting.

~~~
7402
Peaceful? See "Protesters take to streets of Berkeley for second night
running: violence, vandalism of local businesses, looting"
[http://www.berkeleyside.com/2014/12/07/ferguson-garner-
prote...](http://www.berkeleyside.com/2014/12/07/ferguson-garner-protesters-
take-to-streets-of-berkeley-for-second-night-running/)

~~~
zorrb
Yes. Peaceful. Until cops started beating people, arresting them and chucking
teargas.

The people vandalizing have nothing to do with the protesters.

------
evadoraz
The protesters' reasoning was: Peter works for NSA -> NSA ~ police -> police
brutality -> #BlackLivesMatter -> Let's storm Peter Thiel

------
CmonDev
Always thought USA universities have at least some sort of basic security,
given the history of shootings.

------
Adam89
What has Peter Thiel got to do with their protest?

------
blablabla123
Ok interesting, so why were the protestors angry?

